# Marbella anyone?



## Mattyboy (Feb 6, 2012)

Its a long story which I wont go into now, but is anyone up for four nights in Marbella during February (preferably at the weekend).

4 nights accom
3 rounds of golf (Sanatana, Santa Maria & La Cala)
Bugys included
Car included

Cost Â£275 PP - You need your flight (to Malaga) and your beer/food money.

Its for four people and I fancy it, but if anyone has 3 mates and wants this all to themselves, let me know.

PM if you are interested.

Best Wishes

Matt


----------



## Brookesy (Feb 6, 2012)

Ahhh if i hadnt booked skiing in march i would have bitten your hand off


----------



## Mattyboy (Feb 8, 2012)

Brookesy said:



			Ahhh if i hadnt booked skiing in march i would have bitten your hand off 

Click to expand...

And its bargain of the century! I really want to go but my three 'mates' have blown out. I am even thinking of going on my own.

Also, I am hoping for a load more snow here - as that might drum up some inetrest!


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 8, 2012)

just about to slice my wrists. gutted!


----------



## Mattyboy (Feb 14, 2012)

Right! its on. I have a three ball.

Come on ladies & gents, one more to make it a 4! Oddsocks - you know you want to!

Dep Thursday 23rd early (I am going from Gatwick and can pm flight details) return Monday lunchtime to Gatwick. Oh - and I am flying to Malaga!


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 14, 2012)

Matt your a bad man, 3 interviews in next two days do I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Mattyboy (Feb 14, 2012)

Go on Oddsocks - The others are forumers - whos identity I will protect!


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 14, 2012)

Mattyboy said:



			Go on Oddsocks - The others are forumers - whos identity I will protect!
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to need pm clarification on those names, there's some right weirdo's on here


----------



## Heidi (Feb 14, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			I'm going to need pm clarification on those names, there's some right weirdo's on here 

Click to expand...

There are some real weirdo's here, i've noticed that


----------



## chrisd (Feb 14, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			I'm going to need pm clarification on those names, there's some right weirdo's on here 

Click to expand...




Heidi said:



			There are some real weirdo's here, i've noticed that 

Click to expand...



Having played with Oddsocks, I can confirm the weirdo suspicions as well !!


----------



## Heidi (Feb 14, 2012)

chrisd said:



			Having played with Oddsocks, I can confirm the weirdo suspicions as well !!
		
Click to expand...

Is it just his socks that are odd?


----------



## Mattyboy (Feb 14, 2012)

Heidi said:



			Is it just his socks that are odd? 

Click to expand...

na, he is from Croydon and you dont want to spend time with people from Croydon!


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 14, 2012)

I have feelings you bullies


----------



## chrisd (Feb 14, 2012)

Mattyboy said:



			na, he is from Croydon and you dont want to spend time with people from Croydon!
		
Click to expand...


Oi !

I was born in Croydon, lucky to escape when I was 16 though!


----------



## Mattyboy (Feb 15, 2012)

chrisd said:



			Oi !

I was born in Croydon, lucky to escape when I was 16 though!
		
Click to expand...

Did you play any golf in Croydon as a lad Chris?


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 15, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			I have feelings you bullies 

Click to expand...

Lies!


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 15, 2012)

Mattyboy said:



			Did you play any golf in Croydon as a lad Chris?
		
Click to expand...

he dont play golf now matt, just wobbles about moaning about he's hip!


----------



## harvey4banger (Feb 15, 2012)

Some very nice courses your playing there


----------



## Mattyboy (Feb 15, 2012)

Cheers - I might have played one before. I went over there about 10 years ago on my now brother in laws stag. Weather was awfull so we got wet on the inside and only played once!


----------



## Heidi (Feb 28, 2012)

Heidi is home from Spain!
wow, great company (thanks mattyboy and Al), superb courses, way too much lager (even for me!) and some of the best food on the costa del sol

When do we go again???

:clap:


----------



## Mattyboy (Feb 29, 2012)

Heidi said:



			Heidi is home from Spain!
wow, great company (thanks mattyboy and Al), superb courses, way too much lager (even for me!) and some of the best food on the costa del sol

When do we go again???

:clap:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Heidi, it was fantastic - probably the best golfing trip abroad for me. Just one thing - did anyone find my putting stroke? I must have left it at Gatwick on the way out???????


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 29, 2012)

im not jealous, not one bit... not one little bit, honest!


----------



## Heidi (Feb 29, 2012)

Mattyboy said:



			Cheers Heidi, it was fantastic - probably the best golfing trip abroad for me. Just one thing - did anyone find my putting stroke? I must have left it at Gatwick on the way out???????
		
Click to expand...

Putting? who needs it - just chip in like i did on the 7th at Santa Maria for my one and only birdie
Putting is for wimps 

am going to look thro the photos and see if there are any decent ones to post :clap:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 29, 2012)

Heidi said:



			Putting? who needs it - just chip in like i did on the 7th at Santa Maria for my one and only birdie
Putting is for wimps 

am going to look thro the photos and see if there are any decent ones to post :clap:
		
Click to expand...

(All the forum thinking out loud - is there any chance she chipped in in a bikini).


----------



## Heidi (Feb 29, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			(All the forum thinking out loud - is there any chance she chipped in in a bikini). 

Click to expand...

Oh sweet lordy no
i'm afraid Heidi doesnt have a body that should only be covered with a couple of strips of cloth
a full burka maybe...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 29, 2012)

a full burka maybe...[/QUOTE]

Nike or adidas climalite? Not in the clubhouse after 7pm though.


----------

